

Detaining my partner: a failed attempt at intimidation - ptbello
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/18/david-miranda-detained-uk-nsa

======
rfnslyr
" _Before letting him go, they seized numerous possessions of his, including
his laptop, his cellphone, various video game consoles, DVDs, USB sticks, and
other materials. They did not say when they would return any of it, or if they
would._ "

Having my lifes work on my Macbook, this is absolutely terrifying and makes my
blood boil. What solutions do you HNers use to back up your data?

~~~
Adirael
\- Time Machine that backs every thing up hourly when I'm near that
local/network drive.

\- Daily offsite backup using BackBlaze.

\- Weekly full copy of the HDD kept outside the house (in a storage unit) in
case there's a fire or something like that (I use CarbonCopyCloner for this)

I use FileVault that (AFAIK) will make the data on my computer useless without
my user password. I could be online again with all my data as if nothing
happened in less than 24h. It would be much shorter if I kept a spare laptop
in hand, but the cost is too high and I can afford 24h.

